# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Wintergrass - who is going?

## mandopete

Just a couple of weeks away now.  Who here on the Cafe is going this year?

----------


## doc holiday

I'll be there!....Flying in from Canada thursday night...to hang out with my buddies from Greg Boyd's in Missoula & catch David Keenan et al.  Maybe a lesson with Kenny Smith.  Visit Michael Heiden's booth & hopefully by friends Mark & Jenny from Rayco Resos will be there....   O & Julian Lage & Chris Eldridge high on the list :-)

----------


## mandopete

I guess it's just you and me Doc!

 :Smile:

----------


## samlyman

I'll be driving over from North Idaho on Thursday of WG week for 4 fun filled days!

----------


## Tony Pearce

We'll be flying into the US on Wednesday ready for 4 days of quality music.

----------

doc holiday

----------


## doc holiday

We'll make it happen Pete!

----------


## Pete Martin

I B dare

----------


## Mike Thomas

Oops!

----------


## Mike Thomas

I 2 B Dare!!  Bringing my Campanella A440 to sell or trade for an octave mandolin!  Unfortunately it currently looks like I will only be there Saturday.

----------


## G. Fisher

I'll be there too.

----------


## banjoboy

Maybe the list would be shorter of those folks who aren't going.

----------


## Tim W

> I B dare


Do you ever see Tabscott at these gigs anymore?

----------


## rockies

I'll be there should get in in Thurs afternoon. I believe I saw Tabscott at the last one (or the 2012) but think it was the last one. Doc is Michael Heiden going to be there? I hadn't talked to him recently. See you all there.
Dave

----------


## doc holiday

Michael told me he was completing some builds in time for Wintergrass....See you at his booth :-)

----------


## Mandobart

I'll be there, again.  Attending the mandolin workshop with Emory Lester on Thursday, staying thru the weekend.

----------


## 2Sharp

me 2!

----------


## DPrager

Busy travel week, but I'll be there too. Probably Thursday afternoon

----------


## Pete Martin

Tab was there last year, don't know about this year.  I see him every few weeks as we both play in High and Lonesome.

----------


## Pete Braccio

I'll be there from Thursday on.

Pete

----------


## Austin Clark

Wouldn't miss it!  I'll have a pile of instruments, too.  This is going to be the year of the mandolin in the builders room.  I think we'll have at least 5 or six mandolin makers there (not counting Asian importers).  This is a great year to be out sampling mandolins!

----------


## mrmando

I'll be around on Friday and Saturday for sure, helping violinmaker Jonathan Franke in his sales booth. Will have my new (to me, anyway) Randy Wood F5 along. I've never had a mandolin with a full-on, unapologetic bluegrass tone like this one. Whether I can make it on Thursday and Sunday remains to be seen, but I'll try.

----------


## UncleNorm

Looking forward to viewing the mandolin room! And the entertainment.

----------


## mandopete

> Wouldn't miss it!  I'll have a pile of instruments, too.  This is going to be the year of the mandolin in the builders room.  I think we'll have at least 5 or six mandolin makers there (not counting Asian importers).  This is a great year to be out sampling mandolins!


Hey there Austin - I always look forward to stopping by your booth.  Hope you will have one of your OM's, they are always a blast to pick on!

----------


## Spruce

I'll be there for the whole shebang, with a '57 Telecaster copy along for the ride...
Also bringing a load of wood, so you builders might want to let me know what you want to see onboard...?

And man, the stage music looks to be awesome this year, no?  
Wow...

Oh, and a single malt mando get-together might be in order?
See ya'll on campus...

----------


## Eric Foulke

> And man, the stage music looks to be awesome this year, no? 
> Wow...


Mighty fine, mighty fine...............
I will be there getting my Tim O'Brien fix.

----------


## craigw

I'm really regretting that I can't be there this year. My band, The Roustabouts, got booked at the Lake Havasu fest so if I want to stay on good terms with my band mates I'll have a to take a year off from WIntergrass. I'll definitely plan on being there in the Music Caravan booth in 2015.

----------


## amowry

We'll miss you Craig, it was great meeting you there last year!

----------


## Austin Clark

Too bad, Craig! Well see you at Grass valley, right?

----------


## oldwave maker

Sorry to miss the wintergrass parking lot treasure hunt in the back of Spruce's wunnerful farwood van, still working thru my BH02 stash. Try to behave yusef's!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> And man, the stage music looks to be awesome this year, no?  
> Wow...
> 
> Oh, and a single malt mando get-together might be in order?
> See ya'll on campus...


Yes I would say it was awesome.

Single malts as well.  This is all just too much!

----------


## Spruce

> Try to behave yusef's!


Ain't gonna happen...   :Wink:

----------


## craigw

Yup, Grass Valley every year.

----------


## mandopete

> Oh, and a single malt mando get-together might be in order?
> See ya'll on campus...


Whatcha bringin' ?  I will bring some 16 year-old Scapa.

See ya'll there!

----------


## Spruce

> Whatcha bringin' ?  I will bring some 16 year-old Scapa.


Geez, with the new booze laws in WA state, you have to get an estimate for a bottle of Oban...    :Wink: 
Went from 60 bucks to 120 in one year...
Will go shopping tomorrow...

----------


## mandopete

> Geez, with the new booze laws in WA state, you have to get an estimate for a bottle of Oban...   
> Went from 60 bucks to 120 in one year...
> Will go shopping tomorrow...


Yeah, maybe pot will be cheaper next year!

 :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

So if anyone on this thread is thinking of hosting any sort of a get together let me know, or better yet, let the whole thread know.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandopete

Okay, Wintergrass has come and gone.  Some mandolin highlights for me:

Got to visit Austin Clark and play one of his wonderful octave mandolins.  I think I've done this for the past 4 years running and it's getting to be time I should buy one!  Thanks for the jar Austin!   :Wink: 

Got to hang out with Lawrence Smart and play some of his wonderful insrtuments.  My favorite was his florentine mandola.  He really has gotten the mandola thing down!

Got to meet Stan Miller while hanging out with Lawrence.  There were more than a couple of Stan Milller mandolins in operation at Wintergrass this year.  The nicest was the one being played by Tom Bekeny.  A lot of great comments from mando-geeks on that instrument.

Here is Stan playing Lawrence's amazing 10 string fan-fret mandolin (don't look down!):

----------


## Pete Martin

My big highlight was the short time playing the 1937 F5, one # away from Hoss.  Sounded just like it, what an instrument!

----------


## DPrager

Not exactly a highligh, but after a fun, late Saturday night, I was awakened at 7:30 - 8:00 by loud banging and shouts of:

*Security....Open up....Security....Open up!*

I just hid under the covers and hoped it would stop. Lord only knows what that was about.

----------


## mrmando

Security found out about the white lightning being passed around by mandolin builders who shall remain nameless. I had to throw them off the scent by sending them up to your room. Sorry about that.

I had a good time working in the builder room with Jonathan Franke, the nice fellow who made my fiddle. This didn't leave a lot of time for trying out mandolins, although Jonathan himself made a few back in the '80s and brought one of them along. It was built from a Siminoff kit and was old enough to have real ivory points. I did get to hear other people trying out Mowry, Clark and Smart mandolins nearby. Good jam sessions with Paul Lestock (he loaned me an Arrow G mandola for the occasion) and Carl Chatski, who very graciously played banjo and guitar and allowed me to cover the mandolin playing.

----------

